# Entering my first competition.



## dmblackwood (Jul 10, 2012)

I am entering my 1st competition in October, I've been doing some research on everything from prep, start times, to making turn in boxes. What friendly advise does everyone have from past experience.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Do a practice run in your back yard with all the meats.  Don't go inside for anything because when you are at the comp you can only use what you have.  This will help you come up with a real list of what you need.


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 10, 2012)

Most of all have fun.  If you head into it with the mindset of winning or at the very least placing, it could be a let down.  If you have family and friends around you and a good plan, you will enjoy the day.  Some of the best people you'll meet are at cook offs, friendly and willing to give you advice.  Is the comp KCBS or a local organization?  Only other word of advice is to make a few practice runs at your house, or at the very least know within 15 minutes, how long each meat will take to cook.  Briskets and butts can be held in coolers for quite a long time, so plan on them being done early so you can concentrate on getting the chicken and ribs right.  As far as the practice run, get everything you plan on using outside, see if you can make the whole cook without going inside for something.  If not, make a note and put that on your checklist.  Oh yeah, make a checklist, vital, very vital.  Mine is front and back of 8 x 11 paper, I probably bring too much stuff, but I'd rather have it and need it, than not have it and need it.  Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## dmblackwood (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm assuming it's part of the KCBS, it's on their website under events.  Since I work 6 days a week mostly 4pm to 1am doing test runs are going hard to do. Luckly I cook 3 of the 4 catagories, but I've never cooked a brisket.  So on my days off leading to the competition I will be doing some test runs on brisket.  That's the category I'm mostly worried about.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 10, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it at all... that's what ruins a good time for all... most important thing..  relax, have fun, and enjoy...  use this first one as a learning experience...   "OBSERVE"


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't compete, however the best advice I can give is,be patient and don't re-adjust everything, use you heat efficiently by leaving the door closed as much as possible and say the Smokegod Prayer..

Have fun and...


----------



## bark n bones (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't second guess your original cook plan.  Once cooking, time will seem to stand still as you probally do other things around the house while cooking.  At a comp, unless you are working on something for the cook, you sit and watch the smoker alot.


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 14, 2012)

Good luck!!!


----------



## majorlee69 (Jul 15, 2012)

My team and I just finninshed competeing in the Ohio Vetrens cook off in Kettering, OH (KCBS). We practiced last weekend just as the others here have recommended, used a good plan on a dry erase board, and nailed everything!! We had a great time with alot of support from our friends. (local compatition). We learned a ton. We produced great ribs, excellent pork, and the best brisket we've ever done....But we didn't place well at all. Solid numbers on most catagories, alot of 7s and 8s, good number of 9s, high scores on presentation yet ranked like 23 outta 34. We researched what the judges expect but I gotta ask...Just what are these judges looking for?

Thanks

Jeremy

BTW we are sending a couple of our wives thru a judges course..


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Lee..  you might wanna start your own thread about your questions and results...


----------



## majorlee69 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks, I will


----------

